# Swirl marks



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

How do you guys get rid of them to give a mirror finish like I know some of you achive? Just alot of elbow grease with polish? Any products I should be using?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Audi paint is very hard and you will struggle to remove swirl marks/wash marring by hand polishing a whole car.

They really need machine polishing to remove.

As an alternative you could use Autoglym SRP or Bilt Hamber Autobalm that have fillers to mask them somewhat. However, they will reappear as the protection degrades.

Alan W


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good advice above, but being a Detailer I can tell you Audi paint is typically hard and the best way is a machine polish, followed by some protection and proper washing/drying techniques (i.e. 2 buckets and a mitt etc).

HTHs.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

What he said.

Machine is the way forward. SRP will remove light swirls by filling, but will wear off over a few weeks. Depending on the colour of car, black hole is also good for filling in swirls, however machine is the only real way. Not as expensive or tough as you may think, you can get a cheap orbital sander for £30 (the Mac from B&Q will do as good a job as any pro DA for £150+), some decent polish pads for a fiver a piece and some quality deminishing polish; ie; menzerna sample kit for about £25. Now you've got all the bits you need to remove the swirls properly.

Steve.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a problem I have had as car is black and 6 years old, so researched lots and bought all above named products but still no better!! How many menzerna pads should I use for the whole car because I only used one and it was abit worse for wear at the end, certainly lost most of its roughness! 8)


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

just taken two days machine polishing and waxing mine , used Farecla G10 finishing compound and G mop orange cutting pad ,then machine polished using smartwax polish , then waxed using harly wax very pleased with results 

NO MORE SWIRLS


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Machine polish, no question. You'll never do it properly by hand!

I spent ages on one panel on our 2001 polo that has clearly been neglected in the polish & wax dept. and it hardly looked any better [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lucky for me the TT had been fairly recently Pc'd when I bought it so v.few/ no swirls


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you need to know what you are doing with a m/c polisher if you haven't used one before. Can you do more harm than good?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

forest said:


> Do you need to know what you are doing with a m/c polisher if you haven't used one before. Can you do more harm than good?


You could technically burn through the paint if you were too agressive I guess. Its not rocket science though.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Very unlikely you'll ever burn through using a DA, and they're very easy to use as long as you do a bit of reading up first (making sure you use the correct speeds and break down the polish properly etc - and always use a paint thickness gauge!!!)

What sirmattylad said about the pads confuses me slightly, a pad should do you good for a few go's. I wash and reuse mine maybe 3 times or so before I throw them away. Perhaps you're technique is destroying the pads?


----------



## mike2805 (May 16, 2006)

davstt - those pics look good. Stunning in black.


----------

